# Del Bay



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

I know its early, but anyone at the trial have any updates? I heard the Open was a triple at Mitchell's pond. It was my understanding that the day's heat may have led to decision to incorporate water into the 1st series. If anyone has an update as to what the set up is and how its going, it would be appreciated.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Derby...

All but #8 back to the 2nd series.


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

What was the set-up for the 1st and 2nd series of the derby? How are the dogs doing?


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Don't know the set up but they tell me its hot. Both 1st & 2nd series were land set ups.

16 dogs to the 3rd. Third is a tough test. 2 of the 1st 4 dogs have picked up including the winner at CRC from a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you for your time and keeping us up to date on the derby Glen!

John


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Hi Glen,

Thanks for the updates. Any info on the Open?? Set up, etc.

~~~~~~~

Glen.. going to take this opportunity since I missed it on your big Chattanooga QUAL WIN with Maggie.... Big Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! Way to go!



Barb


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks Barb. I've been getting text update from a friend running the Derby so don't have any info on the other stakes.

I'm afraid my friend may have gone out in the 3rd cause he quit texting.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Ouch! Let's hope your friend made it through the 3rd. Thanks and Congrats again to new QAA Maggie. Ok, I'm outta here. Ten and I going to troll around the canals in my canoe


Barb


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

1st #1 Ashland's Annabella 
2nd #14 Seaside's Big Easy Drago Frank and Rita Jones Mike Ough 
3rd #10 Contessa Rose Ben Rawles Kristen Hoffman 
4th #4 Shooter's Yellow Submarine Nick Elam Mike Ough 
RJ #5 Drakes Prima Donna Brevard Arndt Mike Ough 
JAMS 
#7 Blackjack's Wild Bill Hickok John Shoffner Mike Ough 
#11 Aran Island's Finnegan Patrick Martin Mike Ough 
#16 All Out Gone To The Dark Side Dan Wegner Mike Ough

This is the Derby...


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks, Glen, for posting Derby results and congratulations to all!

Mike Ough, you continue to bring your youngsters into Field Trials prepared for the challenge the day(s) may pose. Thank you for your diligence. Thank you for garnering 8 National Derby Points for Seaside's Big Easy Drago in 2 trials - one at 13 months and the other at 14. A win and second in two weekends . . . thank you.

Rita


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Heard open didn't finish. Any partial cbs?


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Great news Frank, Rita and Mike Ough. Mike did a good job for me and Lb. he's a very thorough trainer Congratulations...

Congrats to Mike Ough, Pat Martin and Finnegan too.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

John, if Drago turns out to be half the talent LB is, we'll be happy. It's been fun to watch the two of you and read of your successes. Mike says LB is the real deal . . . you don't hear that very often from a pro! Words to savor!


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

40 back to the 2nd in the Am. Don't have numbers. Land blind was scrapped after first 5 or 6 ran it good. No answers. Will start at 7:30 in the morning at Rebel Ridge. 

18 back to the 4th in the Open. Sorry, but again no numbers.

8 back to the 4th in the Q. No numbers again. Will begin at 7:45 a.m. at Rebel Ridge.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open: Heard Charlie Hayden won with Bunny. sorry no other results.


As for amateur, callbacks to last series:
#5,23,27,29,30,32,38,39,41,48,54,57,60


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

#46 is also back to last series of amateur. Go Charlie DeMatteo!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Congratulations to Sammie and her dog Payton for placing 3rd in the Open handled by Randy Bohn. Way to go!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Alex won w Pilot, Charlie H got 2nd w Bunny; Alvin got 3rd w Tyson; cheryl R got 4th Charli. 1 Rj & 7 jams. Sorry don't have numbers on the jams except 46 Kate with Charlie DeMatteo handling.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Congratulations Charlie and Milly on the Open 1st and Amateur 2nd with Bunny. What a dog!.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

How about Qualifying results...


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Frank Jones said:


> Thanks, Glen, for posting Derby results and congratulations to all!
> 
> Mike Ough, you continue to bring your youngsters into Field Trials prepared for the challenge the day(s) may pose. Thank you for your diligence. Thank you for garnering 8 National Derby Points for Seaside's Big Easy Drago in 2 trials - one at 13 months and the other at 14. A win and second in two weekends . . . thank you.
> 
> Rita


Congrats Rita!! Hopefully I'll start to see your new little fireball running trials soon. After the National Am. we are going to start running Gemma.


----------



## Gov (Nov 7, 2005)

Way to go Alex and Pilot!! Well earned. 
Congrats to Charlie and Bunny for a great weekend as well.


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Q Results

1st-#22 Stormy - O/H Bobby Davidson
2nd-#10 Rory- O/H Lynn Yelton
3rd-#7 Holly- O/H Milly Welsh
4th-#21 Rosey- Bill Thompson
RJ-#2 Rascal- Jeff Stoneman
Jam-#5 Bat- Ed Forry
Jam-#19 Trixie- Jeff Hart


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Open Results

1st- #57 Bunny- O/H Charlie Hayden
2nd- #9 Cane- O/ Bobby Davidson & John Thomas H/ Alan Pleasant
3rd- #61 Payton- O/ Sammie Thompson H/ Randy Bohn
4th- #33 Spike- O/ John Thomas H/ Alan Pleasant
RJ- #58 Diesel- O/ Kippy Swingle H/ Alan Pleasant
Jam- #3 Lucky- O/H Jeff Stoneman
Jam- #7 Talla- O/H Dave Opseth
Jam #10 Jag- H/ Ed Forry
Jam#26 Tide- O/H Lynn Yelton
Jam #63 Buddy- O/ Anne Marshall H/ Alan Pleasant
Jam #68 Ozzie- O/ Bill Booker H/ Alan Pleasant

I think that I'm missing a Jam or two.


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Amateur Results

1st- #54 Pilot- Alex Abraham
2nd- #32 Bunny- Charlie Hayden
3rd- #38 Tyson- Alvin Hatcher
4th- #57 Charli- Cheryl Richardson
RJ- #29 Hoot- Bart Clark
Jam- #5 Hope- Jerry Wilks
Jam- #30 Dixie- Lynn Yelton
Jam- #39 Ozzie- Bill Booker
Jam- #41 Pedro- Dolores Smith
Jam- #46 Kate- Charlie DeMatteo
Jam- #48 Willie- Jeff Lyons
Jam- #60 Cane- Bobby Davidson


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Congratulations Willie on your JAM. Your pups send their best wishes!


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Alex, congratulations to you and Pilot


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Ditto that, Alex! And Charlie to on the ...almost doubleheader, and Charlie D. on the JAM!....And everybody else too!


----------

